# list of apps safe to remove



## leo5111 (Dec 16, 2011)

looking for list of apps can be safely removed/frozen


----------



## PaulG1488 (Dec 16, 2011)

what's there to freeze there's like only 2 Verizon apps?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

No need to freeze apps anymore. Go to settings, find the app, then if it is a system app instead of uninstall it will say disable which is (from what I know) the same as freezing it. Works on stock (non rooted) as well!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## morbidz (Jul 20, 2011)

I've deleted the below using Root Explorer w/o any ill effects. I'm on AOKP ROM
BooksTablet.apk
CarHome.apk
DrmProvider.apk
Email.apk
Exchange.apk
FaceLock.apk
GenieWidget.apk
GoogleEarth.apk
Mms.apk
OpenWnn.apk
PinyinIME.apk
PlusOne.apk
VideoEditor.apk
Videos.apk


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Here is my remove script. Do not remove launcher or browser unless you have an alternative app installed. The last line removes all ringers and notifications because i have custom ones on my sdcard.

busybox mount -o remount,rw /system

rm /system/app/BookTablets.apk

rm /system/app/Browser.apk

rm /system/app/BrowserGoogle.apk

rm /system/app/CarHomeGoogle.apk

rm /system/app/ChromeBookmarksSyncAdapter.apk

rm /system/app/DeskClockGoogle.apk

rm /system/app/Email.apk

rm /system/app/EmailGoogle.apk

rm /system/app/ExchangeGoogle.apk

rm /system/app/Exchange.apk

rm /system/app/FaceLock.apk

rm /system/app/Gallery2.apk

rm /system/app/GalleryGoogle.apk

rm /system/app/GenieWidget.apk

rm /system/app/GoogleEarth.apk

rm /system/app/GoogleQuickSearchBox.apk

rm /system/app/HoloSpiralWallpaper.apk

rm /system/app/Launcher.apk

rm /system/app/Launcher2.apk

rm /system/app/LiveWallpapers.apk

rm /system/app/LiveWallpapersPicker.apk

rm /system/app/Microbes.apk

rm /system/app/NoiseField.apk

rm /system/app/PhaseBeam.apk

rm /system/app/PlusOne.apk

rm /system/app/SetupWizard.apk

rm /system/app/Talk.apk

rm /system/app/VerizonSSO.apk

rm /system/app/VisualizationWallpapers.apk

rm -r /system/media/audio


----------



## leo5111 (Dec 16, 2011)

at poster directly above, is that off a stock rom? thanks


----------



## Maniac2k (Aug 28, 2011)

Some stock, some axiom, and some aokp.


----------

